# Free bow



## mcbrayerg (May 3, 2011)

Good afternoon guys,

I've got an older PSE stradic-flite compound bow that I used to use for bowfishing.  I'm pairing down my arsenal and I'd like to find it a home with a fellow bowfisher.  Here's the catch...I moved from Georgia to Fayetteville Arkansas this past fall so it would have to go to someone local to the Northwest Arkansas area.  If you interested or you know someone who is, please get in touch with me.

Cheers,

G


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (May 3, 2011)

Garret you are in like a way better bowfishing area now why don't you use it? you can do it from the bank there!

Besides you will need it when Cleat gets his fan put on in about a week.......or 3 or 4 or well it's Cleat LOL


----------



## castandblast (May 5, 2011)

G- if you will answere your phone. I'll take it! its the green button that allows you talk when it rings....


----------



## castandblast (May 5, 2011)

alright chris, you have known me for going on prob 7 years now and you still can't spell my name right. lol. And the only reason its taking so long is because Fedex has Screwed me bad. Maybe the third time they try and deliver the fan motor will be the charm!

G- I'll keep that nice long bow safe here and keep it ready whenever your in town and we go shooting on the push fan!


----------



## mcbrayerg (May 13, 2011)

I've got too much going on in life right now to devote time to bowfishing.  I've kept one bow so that if I get an unshakable urge to kill some stinky fish I can do so but other than that I've hung up my hat for the next couple of years.  The way I figure it is that if I can complete this degree and get set-up teaching I'll be able to have every summer off thus enabling the mass harvesting of rough fish.


----------

